# Gift Boxes With Glass



## Flash_DG (19/11/09)

Went down to 1st Choice today and picked up 2 gift boxes


















Will be a nice Christmas present for myself


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

That's what I love about christmas, especially at Dan's, heaps of beer gift box's with awesome glasses


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Flash_DG said:


> Went down to 1st Choice today and picked up 2 gift boxes
> Will be a nice Christmas present for myself



Too bad you didnt end up with a bottle of Original Bayerisch Mild (helles) :icon_drool2:


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

I grabbed on of the Weihenstephaner boxes yesterday. Looking forward to a nice hefe in that awesome glass tonight!!

Also grabbed the Paulander (?) 1 ltr stein and 1 ltr can of Oktoberfest last week.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Pollux (19/11/09)

I got 4 of the La Trappe ones last year......It's nice to have a full set .....


I still feel nothing beats my Kwak glass, I love that thing. 


I really should try to get some more Leffe Chalices this year, and also hunt down the 3 pack Unibroue gift packs for $35........


----------



## Flash_DG (19/11/09)

those were the only 2 beer sets with glasses
I will have to go look at Dan Murphy's now
I have a serious lack of decent beer glasses and you seem to only be able to buy those flimsy cheap Pils type glasses anywhere I have looked.
have seen the headmaster ones but they seem a bit boring.


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

Pollux said:


> I got 4 of the La Trappe ones last year......It's nice to have a full set  .....
> 
> 
> I still feel nothing beats my Kwak glass, I love that thing.
> ...



I grabbed the Leffe one last year, I love that glass. Also got the Erdinger as well. Your Kwak looks the buisiness :unsure: :lol: I think I'll grab one of those if I see them around this year


----------



## johnw (19/11/09)

For folks in Perth the IBS has the Weihenstephaner boxes for $20

http://www.internationalbeershop.com.au/specials.asp


----------



## Pollux (19/11/09)

I picked up a leffe one for free earlier this year just by chatting to the staff at the local vintage cellars......

I really should get half a case of nice middies from the local hospitality store for summer.....My consumption is getting too high with trying to drink schooners of summer ale before they get hot.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (19/11/09)

http://www.hi-spirits.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolle...howprod_1232601

Nothing else to say, really...


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Flash_DG said:


> those were the only 2 beer sets with glasses
> I will have to go look at Dan Murphy's now
> I have a serious lack of decent beer glasses and you seem to only be able to buy those flimsy cheap Pils type glasses anywhere I have looked.
> have seen the headmaster ones but they seem a bit boring.



Check out catering supply stores. I really want to get my hands on a bucketload of US style Straight walled pint glasses.. Purrrfect.


----------



## WHYPSI (19/11/09)

theres a coopers set. 8 beers and 2 glasses in the pack for 25 bucks at dan murphys..... well....theres supposed to be!!! been there 3 days in a row trying to get one and they reakon they didnt get the glasses yet. arg. but i got a Paulaner 1lt tinny with a stein glass


----------



## Flash_DG (19/11/09)

I have a Kaiserdom 1lt Stein I got a few years ago now had a 1lt can in it was a very nice beer but it was also a very hot muggy day.


----------



## white.grant (19/11/09)

I'm liking the look of the La Trappe glass. Very nice.

cheers


grant


----------



## Pollux (19/11/09)

I want that giant Leffe chalice.....

My glass shelve includes 3 steins, 2 half steins, a lowenbrau 330ml chalice, the leffe chalices, the kawak coachmans, a few random branded pints and our wine/champagne glasses.....


All the others (everyday middies, schooners, 440ml mugs and pints) live in the keg fridge so keep them cool in the summer heat.


----------



## dpadden (19/11/09)

WHYPSI said:


> theres a coopers set. 8 beers and 2 glasses in the pack for 25 bucks at dan murphys..... well....theres supposed to be!!! been there 3 days in a row trying to get one and they reakon they didnt get the glasses yet. arg. but i got a Paulaner 1lt tinny with a stein glass



sounds good WHYPSI. What sort of glass is it, standard schooner type?


----------



## jimi (19/11/09)

Pollux said:


> I got 4 of the La Trappe ones last year......It's nice to have a full set .....
> 
> 
> I still feel nothing beats my Kwak glass, I love that thing.
> ...



The Kwak glass is novel, but it annoys me h34r: I keep waiting for it to slip out and smash everywhere. May be that says more about my clutzy nature


----------



## dgilks (19/11/09)

I like the look of that La Trappe glass. The Leffe glass is also very cool. Plonk! (our decent bottleshop) in Canberra has one that they use for drawing their weekly raffle prize. It is quite impressive. The other glass that I want but haven't found yet is the Rochefort glass.


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

WHYPSI said:


> theres a coopers set. 8 beers and 2 glasses in the pack for 25 bucks at dan murphys..... well....theres supposed to be!!! been there 3 days in a row trying to get one and they reakon they didnt get the glasses yet. arg. but i got a Paulaner 1lt tinny with a stein glass



Got one of those about 6 months ago, the FIL bought it a Adelaide Airport for me. I didn't tell him, but the pack was actually supposed to have 8 Coopers Vintage's in it with the two glasses, instead it had 0 vintage and 1 of each of their other beers. Think he paid about 80 javas for it :lol: , silly old blind c*nt got ripped. Doesn't bother me though, we're not really on speaking terms ATM, nor do I think we will be again


----------



## WHYPSI (19/11/09)

Paddo said:


> sounds good WHYPSI. What sort of glass is it, standard schooner type?



not sure what type of glasses they are. hoping at least schooners. (pints if your in adelaide. weirdos)


----------



## Pennywise (19/11/09)

Schooners are smaller than Pints, but anyway, the glasses I got were only pots. Still nice though


----------



## Jase (19/11/09)

Flash,

What did the La Trappe gift pack set you back?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Flash_DG (19/11/09)

Jase said:


> Flash,
> 
> What did the La Trappe gift pack set you back?
> 
> ...



$15.90


----------



## bconnery (19/11/09)

Flash_DG said:


> I have a Kaiserdom 1lt Stein I got a few years ago now had a 1lt can in it was a very nice beer but it was also a very hot muggy day.


Flash not sure where in Brisbane you are but I get heaps of glasses, including sets, from op shops and flea markets such as the Chandler markets and Mt Gravatt Markets each Sunday...


----------



## Flash_DG (19/11/09)

bconnery said:


> Flash not sure where in Brisbane you are but I get heaps of glasses, including sets, from op shops and flea markets such as the Chandler markets and Mt Gravatt Markets each Sunday...



Ah never thought to look in place like that.


I live in Carina so not far. Will check them out Thanks for that tip :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonocarroll (19/11/09)

Looks the goods. Might have to track some of these packs down myself. I've already got the Weihenstephaner glass so if anyone in Adelaide spots the La Trappe set let me know!


----------



## kahn (20/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I grabbed on of the Weihenstephaner boxes yesterday. Looking forward to a nice hefe in that awesome glass tonight!!
> 
> *Also grabbed the Paulander (?) 1 ltr stein and 1 ltr can of Oktoberfest last week.
> *
> Cheers SJ



Where did you pick up this pack from? How much?

I've got the Weihenstephaner box a while ago. I also like collecting glasses from brewery tours that I've done. Got about 7 glasses from Germany and Austria plus about 10 from Aussie breweries (just starting my collection).


----------



## dgilks (20/11/09)

The Paulaner is $24.99 at Dan Murphy's.


----------



## kahn (20/11/09)

dgilks said:


> The Paulaner is $24.99 at Dan Murphy's.



Thanks


----------



## KillerRx4 (20/11/09)

Thanks for the heads up! I cant find my Schofferhoffer wiezen glass that came in a pack a few years ago. Have a feeling It got broken & not fessed up to... 

Been hoping these would come around again soon. will have to visit dans on way home today.


----------



## panzerd18 (13/9/14)

Love a good beer and glass pack. 

Wonder if the La Trappe gift pack is still available anywhere still?


----------

